
How the Internet Got Its Rules - pj
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/07/opinion/07crocker.html
======
s_baar
Oh. These aren't the rules I was thinking of.

------
ALee
Yeah, then the government bastardized this concept by requiring that all
agencies have sign-off on all materials that talk about another agency, which
is one of the primary reasons why government communication has lagged so far
behind industry.

